# Free Ronald McDonald Mask



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

It's Free !! why Not?



Order Your 'Evil Ronald' Mask Here! | McCruelty.com


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks but no thanks. I HATE CLOWNS.....and snakes.


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

Free is Free, and I know " everyone hates clowns... That's the point!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

that could ruin some kids life forever ....... no mommy I don't wanna goto McDonalds that clowns too scary.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Ahhhh that's great! Someone should wear it to Mac D's, and see the reaction.....and film it!


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

I like that idea, That would be really funny!!!
I wonder if they would try to kick you out?


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

No thanks, I'll skip it but not because I hate clowns. That's the site that PETA made to scare children off of McDonald's and it also takes a stab at other fast food chains (when you look deep enough).


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Pumpkin Torture Guy said:


> Thanks but no thanks. I HATE CLOWNS.....and snakes.



Come on PTG - don't be a sissy! Get the mask!!


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought that whole PETA campaign was just so stupid and I wouldn't support them in any way even if the mask is free, I think that organization has gone off the deep end with their cause.......rediculas.........


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Spookymufu said:


> I thought that whole PETA campaign was just so stupid and I wouldn't support them in any way even if the mask is free, I think that organization has gone off the deep end with their cause.......rediculas.........


Actually, you wouldn't be supporting them, you would be costing them money.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I just ordered mine  This is hilarious.

While I don't support all of PETA's tactics, I do support their cause. And stuff like this is just too silly to get upset over. A free scary clown mask is a free scary clown mask! haha.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I was on the fence, cuz I do not care for PETA either...however Finn's comment sent me to one side - the side that orders!! It'll cost them money!


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

BevAnn said:


> I was on the fence, cuz I do not care for PETA either...however Finn's comment sent me to one side - the side that orders!! It'll cost them money!


I knew there was a reason I liked you.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Finn said:


> I knew there was a reason I liked you.


 why thank you! 

I even let a little wicked giggle escape, as they had a place to put your work address, and said Save PETA money by letting us deliver to your work - no way in hell, I put down the ole home address!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Was the mask or the materials it is made of ever tested on animals?!? 

From what I understand, P.E.T.A. does not stand for "People Eating Tasty Animals!" 

Eric


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

Finn said:


> Actually, you wouldn't be supporting them, you would be costing them money.



no, it would let them think I support them, and I just cant allow that even if the mask is free, I take a stand when I disagree with a cause or an organization, and free goodies dont sway me.......they used to call that integrity, I dont know what they call it now days..........sorry, I just disagree with your out look on this...


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Spookymufu said:


> no, it would let them think I support them, and I just cant allow that even if the mask is free, I take a stand when I disagree with a cause or an organization, and free goodies dont sway me.......they used to call that integrity, I dont know what they call it now days..........sorry, I just disagree with your out look on this...


Well, I'll ignore the backhanded way that you just told me that I don't have any integrity and just comment that by "doing nothing", you are not "taking a stand". To "take a stand", you would have to "do something", like going out and protesting PETA, while they are protesting something else. Otherwise, all you are doing is...nothing, and it doesn't take integrity to do nothing.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

we'll have to agree to disagree then.......by filling out their little form you're implying that you agree with their cause, they dont look at it like a Halloween enthusiast grabbing their mask for their haunt (or whatever), they look at it like someone who agrees with their cause helping them out by getting their free give away.......And your right, what I said was an insult to you and I'm sorry for that, it was wrong for me to say.


----------



## Dous (Aug 18, 2007)

Spooky you are reading a little too deep.

They want the free clown mask.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I wont buy from a store that has screwed me before either, no matter how good a new deal is 

just the way I am wired


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm with Spooky on this one. Getting that mask for free or not would only boost their morale.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks Rob Alister, glad to see someone sees what I am trying to say


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Spookymufu said:


> we'll have to agree to disagree then.......by filling out their little form you're implying that you agree with their cause, they dont look at it like a Halloween enthusiast grabbing their mask for their haunt (or whatever), they look at it like someone who agrees with their cause helping them out by getting their free give away.......And your right, what I said was an insult to you and I'm sorry for that, it was wrong for me to say.


I guess we _will_ need to agree to disagree. You can agree with someone's cause, without agreeing with their actions to further their cause. Are you saying you don't agree with the 'ethical treatment of animals"?
I'm a member of the Republican party, that doesn't mean I agree with the things the party is doing, but I do believe in the core values of the party. (It has just taken a wrong turn in the not-too-distant past.) And what if they they think someone is agreeing with their cause? It's not helping them any, they require money to help their cause. 
And I accept your apology. Thank you.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Sooo would it be ok to get the free mask and when they call for a donation or support to say "sorry i just wanted the free mask to wear while i eat my McNuggets?" or is that just a little much. ?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

zleviticus said:


> Sooo would it be ok to get the free mask and when they call for a donation or support to say "sorry i just wanted the free mask to wear while i eat my McNuggets?" or is that just a little much. ?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!


I think that would be completely acceptable. You would be telling the truth. It's not like you swore allegiance to them or anything.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Spookymufu said:


> I wont buy from a store that has screwed me before either, no matter how good a new deal is
> 
> just the way I am wired


How did PETA screw you?!?


----------



## Dous (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe you have short circuited?


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

left4dead,
I'm sorry for my part in hijacking your thread. I appreciate your initial intent. Thank you.


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

No problem Finn, I came across this link last night and wanted to share it with you 
guy's that's all. It's kinda funny to watch how a Free mask turns into such a debate!


----------

